# 50# Samick Sage setup and arrow selection



## Alces alces (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey folks. I would like to maximize the performance of my Sage bow, so I'm wondering how others have set up their bows / arrows, and how they perform.

This is my setup... please share any suggestions for improvements.

Bow: 50# Samick Sage 62" with bearpaw flemish fast flight string AMO 58, Bearhair rest, leather side plate, Beaver ball silencers. Brace height set at 8 3/8". In my opinion, it shoots smoothly and quietly. Only accessory on the bow is a quiver.
Arrows: 30" Easton PowerFlight 500s 7.3 gpi. 4" feathers. 125 gr points/broadheads. Total weight including inserts, nocks, etc. I believe to be around 375 gr. I don't have a scale.
Me: Draw length of 29". I shoot with a glove, three fingers under. Used for both target and hunting large game (deer, moose)... target shooting is primarily to train for hunting.

I find my arrows travel straight for about 17 yards, then take a dive. When they impact my target, they don't seem to sink in very deep. I'm thinking heavier arrows / heads would help with penetration, but I wonder if that would shorten the distance that they travel nice and straight. 

Also wondering what people consider their 'hunting range' in yardage using trad gear? At this point, I couldn't ethically shoot at anything over 17 yards without a lot more practice, or increasing the distance that my arrows will travel straight. I'm not afraid of practice if that's what it takes. 

Thanks for any and all comments.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

A - 

I think your setup is about as optimal as it's going to get.
Other than switching to a rest, and maybe a little tuning (which you didn't mention), you should be fine. 
(Some folks will chime in suggesting a heavier arrow, but it really isn't necessary.) 

As far as practice, probably not going to help, unless it smart practice - meaning more than just flinging more arrows. 
You have to understand what causes your inconsistencies and correct it.

Lemme guess, you're a compound guy, right?

Viper1 out.


----------



## Alces alces (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Viper1. No I'm not a compound guy. This is my first bow and I'm just hoping to get the best performance I can with it. 
Thanks again.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I am surprised. 

I do not have the strength plus endurance to shoot my 55# Bear Super Kodiak recurve often or for many shots. When I shoot it at 20 yards, the arrows make a fairly flattish arc to the target without excessive drop (I suppose this perspective depends on expectations). I get good penetration at 20 yards unless you are comparing the penetration to that of a compound bow.

My draw weight is 5 pounds heavier. My draw length is 28 inches. I shoot split with a tab. Based on component weights my arrows should be around 475 -480 grains, but Viper1 indicated that should not matter.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

A - 

I thought you were a compound guy because you said your arrows dropped after 17 yds, when in fact that set up should be pretty darn quick. Going to a weight that fall suggested might make you wrap the bow around a tree and buy a compound ...  100 grain increase in arrow weight is significant. Not that it would be a bad thing, just as I said, not necessary.

Now, I don't know you from Adam, but I've meet very few (like almost zero) people who could start with a 50#+ bow and do well with it, so there might be something else going on.

Viper1 out.


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

375 grains out of a 50# (actually closer to 52# with a 29" draw) is a very light weight arrow. 

Thats 7gpp, I would not feel comfortable going lower than 8gpp unless the limbs were warranted to go that low.

Personally for a flatter trajectory the first thing I would suggest is lowering that brace height down. Over 8" on a 62" recurve is a high brace height and your power stroke is an inch shorter than if your brace height was 7", that's a 1" decrease in draw length. Not only that but a higher brace height does not draw nearly as smooth. 

4" feathers are also overkill for an arrow that light and will cause them to drop much faster since lightweight arrows already have drag working against them to a great degree. 

So my suggestion is to lower the brace height down between 7 to 7 1/2", go down to 2" feathers, finally if you are still unhappy with the trajectory then raise your anchor point (this might require switching to split finger).

Personally along with what I mentioned I'd bump the arrow weight up and stick with 4" feathers, I'd also switch to a higher anchor point. I hate the way arrows tend to drop when eye barreling them using 3 under plus split finger has several key advantages over 3 under especially if you will be doing any hunting. 

As for ethical hunting distance that depends on many different factors. There are people taking game with recurves and longbows taking shots at 50 yards and beyond. The longest kill I've ever heard of was around 120 yards with a longbow on a bull elk.

These guys taking out game at such long distances are doing so obviously when the stars align perfectly and are not the norm at all. They are among probably the top 1% of hunters in the world and most of their game is taken from much closer distances.


----------



## Alces alces (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the info and advice. 

To clarify, I've had this takedown bow for a few years. Shot 40# until this summer when I got 50# limbs. 

So tonight I reduced my brace height to 7.5", shot split finger, and raised my anchor point. The results were great. The bow was quiet and the trajectory was smooth and much more level at longer range. At 22 yards I was putting arrows where I wanted them to go - most of the time. At short range, I was terrible. I'll have to adapt my technique and put in some hours- good thing it's all fun and deer season runs til December. 

JamesThom, since your advice has worked so far, I'm going to get some heavier arrows. I'm thinking I'll try Easton Poweflight 340s with 125 gr heads. This will bring me over 8 gpp. Please let me know if you would suggest otherwise. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

Alces alces said:


> Thanks for all the info and advice.
> 
> To clarify, I've had this takedown bow for a few years. Shot 40# until this summer when I got 50# limbs.
> 
> ...


I'm glad my advice helped you!

Easton Powerflight 340's with 125 grain heads sound like they would tune very well out of a 50# Sage I say go for it if they will give you an 8gpp arrow.


----------

